# Sad story



## kamibear11 (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi I am Jack the colt foal! I am 4 months old! I love to run and play with my other foal friends and my mother. One day the people took me away from my mother, she fought them but wasnt strong enough. They took me to this place that smelt horried of death. I was at the slaughter house.... The next I was gone. They killed me. 
Please stop the insanity of slaughter houses!!!


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Or we could stop the insanity of over breeding, maybe?


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

That would be really sad, except horses dont have the same emotions as a little girl.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kamibear11 (Jul 7, 2010)

Katesrider011 said:


> Or we could stop the insanity of over breeding, maybe?


 Ya that would work to but I mean those people who breed horses and take the babies away right away!! lol


----------



## kamibear11 (Jul 7, 2010)

GreyRay said:


> That would be really sad, except horses dont have the same emotions as a little girl.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Ik but horses do love their children and would be sad if they were gone and the baby would be scared if they didnt kno were their mom was!!!


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

kamibear11 said:


> Ya that would work to but I mean those people who breed horses and take the babies away right away!! lol


Not all people, some people keep the babies. It's the people who are like ohh I want a foal and breed their horse then don't have the finance to keep it, so they sale it and that's when it can end up in a bad situation like in the kill pen. Or the racing industry, who breed and breed and breed trying to get a good horse and if the horse isn't fit, it's either A. put up for adoption or B. Sent to slaughter.


----------



## kamibear11 (Jul 7, 2010)

Katesrider011 said:


> Not all people, some people keep the babies. It's the people who are like ohh I want a foal and breed their horse then don't have the finance to keep it, so they sale it and that's when it can end up in a bad situation like in the kill pen. Or the racing industry, who breed and breed and breed trying to get a good horse and if the horse isn't fit, it's either A. put up for adoption or B. Sent to slaughter.


 I know not all people are like that but u know those breeders who will breed them then right as they are born take them away from their moms and seel them to a slaughter house


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

kamibear11 said:


> I know not all people are like that but u know those breeders who will breed them then right as they are born take them away from their moms and seel them to a slaughter house


You know this for a fact, HOW? I've never heard of _anyone_ who would take a newborn away from its mother and sell it to slaughter. There isn't any meat on a newborn, and it'd die without nursing in any case.

4 months old is a _weanling_, not a still nursing foal in most cases. Which means their mothers don't see them as their babies anymore, just another horse.

Most of the horses that go to slaughter are adults. Young, healthy, and in good weight. Like any other meat, horses are bought by the _pound_. The kill buyers, contrary to popular belief, don't take the old, sick, emaciated, or youngsters. They're in the business to make a profit, just like any other job.

I hope with your bleeding heart sentiments you don't eat meat or use/wear leather. After all, a baby calf is just as precious to its mother as a foal is to its dam, and veal is very much in demand in this and other countries.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

kamibear11 said:


> Hi I am Jack the colt foal! I am 4 months old! I love to run and play with my other foal friends and my mother. One day the people took me away from my mother, she fought them but wasnt strong enough. They took me to this place that smelt horried of death. I was at the slaughter house.... The next I was gone. They killed me.
> Please stop the insanity of slaughter houses!!!


I bet cows,goats and pigs feel the same way  
Oh but Iv never seen any stories like this posted about other livestock. Yeah thats right, horses are still considered _livestock._


----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

This is....for lack of a better word...dumb. Sorry lol


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Just don't let the thought of slaughter bother you too much, it's really not a bad way to go, really. It's just a pop in the head and it's done in 99% of cases.


----------



## Macslady (Oct 23, 2009)

And I would much rather see a horse that is unwanted to go to slaughter than be starved to death.

They don't kill babies either. They are weaned and 3 - 4 months and kill buyers will let them go to others for cheap prices.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

That's a load of BS, KB. Slaughter houses are a good thing and should be reopened. What if they all closed and everyone who wanted to kill their horses starved, beat, or drowned them to death instead of a painless, quick injection, where their bodies could be used to help other animals?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

kamibear11 said:


> Ik but horses do love their children and would be sad if they were gone and the baby would be scared if they didnt kno were their mom was!!!


 No. Mares have an instinct to raise foals. When they are old enough, the mares will push the foals away to be weaned. Horses do not "love" people or other horses. They form bonds based on instinct, protection, and the idea of safety in numbers.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

equiniphile said:


> That's a load of BS, KB. Slaughter houses are a good thing and should be reopened. What if they all closed and everyone who wanted to kill their horses starved, beat, or drowned them to death instead of a painless, *quick injection*, where their bodies could be used to help other animals?


Wait, we're talking about slaughter, they don't inject horses in slaughter. Do they? Unless you're talking about something different.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Katesrider011 said:


> Wait, we're talking about slaughter, they don't inject horses in slaughter. Do they? Unless you're talking about something different.


 In that case you couldn't eat the meat. So no


----------



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

equiniphile said:


> That's a load of BS, KB. Slaughter houses are a good thing and should be reopened. What if they all closed and everyone who wanted to kill their horses starved, beat, or drowned them to death instead of a painless, quick injection, where their bodies could be used to help other animals?


its not quick injection, its a shock gun or something that they shoot at their head to knock them up and then they drain them. Something to those lines-don't know the proper terminology. 

All though slaughter is tough to think about, and how much cruelty goes on because people who are a little messed up in the brain end up working there and don't treat the horses/cows/pigs and unnecessarily beat them. Its still should be legal in the us. why? because now the horses are being shipped to mexico or canada to be slaughter and are tightly packed in trailers and many end up being diseased or get infections, and even die in the trailers on the way there.

I hate the thought of slaughtering any animals, but it needs to happen- i just wish the people who work at slaughter houses did it more humanely and had more regulations.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Quick injection or quick shot, it's still quick and in most cases, not cruel.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

The thing they use is called a Captive Bolt gun, it's very efficient if used in the right hands and done right.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

MightyEventer said:


> its not quick injection, its a shock gun or something that they shoot at their head to knock them up and then they drain them. Something to those lines-don't know the proper terminology.
> 
> All though slaughter is tough to think about, and how much cruelty goes on because people who are a little messed up in the brain end up working there and don't treat the horses/cows/pigs and unnecessarily beat them. Its still should be legal in the us. why? because now the horses are being shipped to *mexico* or canada to be slaughter and are tightly packed in trailers and many end up being diseased or get infections, and even die in the trailers on the way there.
> 
> I hate the thought of slaughtering any animals, but it needs to happen- i just wish the people who work at slaughter houses did it more humanely and had more regulations.


And not to mention, the slaughter house conditions in Mexico aren't very good at all


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Especially being driven 15 to a stock trailer over 15 hours of time with no break, killing and injuring each other while they try to find room to breathe in the back.

Would you rather this, or a quick ride and it's over?


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

equiniphile said:


> Especially being driven 15 to a stock trailer over 15 hours of time with no break, killing and injuring each other while they try to find room to breathe in the back.
> 
> Would you rather this, or a quick ride and it's over?


Exactly. But to the OP I was anti-slaughter for awhile, but my views of it have changed since I've been on this forum. I know you feel that slaughter is oh so horrible, cause let me guess. You've been watching that peta propaganda haven't you? You have to learn not to believe everything peta, and shark throw out there. They're very a very irrational group. I bet 10 bucks they'll try to give animals the right to vote next time.  Cause animals just love to vote.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I believe slaughter should be allowed in the US. Around here the horses just go to Mexico anyway.
OP, if you are referring to PMU foals or Nurse mare foals, then yes I think foals produced for those industries suffer needlessly. But even in those cases sometimes slaughter is preferrable to the alternatives.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I can't STAND peta. In advanced language arts we're doing persuasive essays, and one kid is doing animal rights....when the teacher reccomended him looking up peta because it has "good points", I about screamed. :roll:


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

equiniphile said:


> I can't STAND peta. In advanced language arts we're doing persuasive essays, and one kid is doing animal rights....when the teacher reccomended him looking up peta because it has "good points", I about screamed. :roll:


What's the name of the group of extremists/terrorists that will go on private property and set someone else's beloved horse free?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I don't know, I haven't heard of that one :shock: Lock up your gates!!


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah, they go and open the gates and let the horses lose. It's crazy!


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

equiniphile said:


> Quick injection or quick shot, it's still quick and in most cases, not cruel.


 Thats alot of wasted meat...


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Huh? Shot as in a bullet, which is what they kill with I believe. That's not wasted meat....


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

equiniphile said:


> Huh? Shot as in a bullet, which is what they kill with I believe. That's not wasted meat....


Some slaughter houses use guns, and some use captive bolts.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

That's what I mean....


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

equiniphile said:


> That's what I mean....


Well when you said Injection, it sounded like needle and syringe.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

My apologies, I meant a gun. Wrong wording


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Haha, it's fine.


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

I hate slaughter. Katesrider you mentioned earlier the forum changed you, how did it?


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Phantomstallion said:


> I hate slaughter. Katesrider you mentioned earlier the forum changed you, how did it?


Well it didn't make me love it. I can tell you I don't love slaughter. I just now see it as necessary. Think about the horse's that are saved from slaughter in bulks. Not all of them can get adopted. Also I think that if slaughter were opened back up in the Usa, that there would be less cases of horse cruelty and neglect. The usa is pretty well regulated about slaughter and I think they can do it efficiently and humanely.


----------

